
Share your files up to 1 year without login or registration - gulerc
https://www.sendgb.com/en/sendgb-extend.html
======
gulerc
Hi all, as SendGB, We launched a new service for file transfer. SendGB is file
transfer service up to 5 GB without registration. There is no download limit.
Files are automatically deleted after 7 days.But we have new service for keep
files longer without registration. The new feature name is SendGB Extend. User
can store files up to 1 year for €1,99. No sign up required. This is best part
of the new feature. People do not like registration. Also keeping files up to
5GB for one year is very cheap. So i would like to hear your comments. Thanks

